
Schmidt calls tech a 4-way race: Google, Apple, Amazon, and Facebook - vezycash
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/tech-sanity-check/schmidt-calls-tech-a-4-way-race-google-apple-amazon-and-facebook/
======
arcticfox
Twitter and PayPal in front of Microsoft? That has to be a joke, or calculated
in some way.

I understand if he doesn't want to include them in the "gang of 4" for some
reason, but trying to shoehorn PayPal or Twitter in front of Microsoft on
almost any list is ridiculous...

~~~
AznHisoka
its ridiculous how a startup lioe Stripe could eat PayPal's lunch with all
their resources and headstart. i still dont know how to view all recurrent
payments in the paypal UI. either all the smart folks left or they were lucky
to be in the right place at right time.

~~~
programmarchy
PayPal UI is a hideous mess. Their new UI is incomplete and often has to
redirect back to their legacy UI, but half the time the redirect link breaks.
And last time I received a payment I couldn't access my money for 21 days.

------
elygre
2011\. Would be nice to know before reading.

~~~
Fricken
And here I was thinking 'At least he's consistent, I remember him saying the
same thing years ago.'

